# Rebel T6s/760D - "Pastry Chef" Video Posted by Canon



## KrisK (Mar 11, 2015)

Canon's marketing video for the new T6s/760D:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyfxNfAVSj0

Thoughts? The colors aren't what I'm used to seeing from Canon, and focus bounces around a bit.

For comparison, here's the similarly food-themed promo for the 70D:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozUg9t6TcQI


----------



## Schmave (Mar 16, 2015)

In the credits at the end they note that "All focus transition is performed by Movie Servo AF." I'd say it does a pretty good job of focus "racking" even without dual pixel AF. I have a 70D and it does a great job with focus racking as well but this new Rebel does a heck of a lot better than my old T1i did with contrast AF. 

It looks like even though it doesn't have the "latest and greatest" video features (4K, etc.) you can still shoot a great video with this camera. It makes me want to go shoot something with my 70D.


----------

